# What Watches Are Made By Rolex



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

I know Rolex made watches under many different names. Can anyone tell me what they are or where I can find a list? Thanks.


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

As far as i know the Tudor brand is the only one which shares any heritage with Rolex at present,if you move back to vintage pieces then your options widen considerably,but as i said ,this is as far as i know,and im not known for my knowlege :blink:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Unicorn was one...


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Archeo, Aqua, Brandcard, Brex, Cestello, Cellissima, Chronautic, Cybernaut, Danaos, Elvira, Egyptian, Genex, Imperial, Lilliputian, LON, Lonex, Marconi, Milgauss, Metropolitan, Moneda, Ondeo, Omigra, Oyster, Oysterdate, Pearlmaster, Plage, Prima, Prince Dauphin, Prince, Rolco, Rolexis, Roliseum, Rollesor, Rolwatco, Royal, Sousmarin, Space Dweller Stratosphere, Tru-beat, Tudor, Unicorn Lever, Unicorn, Viceroy, Waferthin, Wicket, W/D, X/L, Zerographe.


----------



## break-3 (Oct 2, 2008)

Stan said:


> Archeo, Aqua, Brandcard, Brex, Cestello, Cellissima, Chronautic, Cybernaut, Danaos, Elvira, Egyptian, Genex, Imperial, Lilliputian, LON, Lonex, Marconi, Milgauss, Metropolitan, Moneda, Ondeo, Omigra, Oyster, Oysterdate, Pearlmaster, Plage, Prima, Prince Dauphin, Prince, Rolco, Rolexis, Roliseum, Rollesor, Rolwatco, Royal, Sousmarin, Space Dweller Stratosphere, Tru-beat, Tudor, Unicorn Lever, Unicorn, Viceroy, *Waferthin*, Wicket, W/D, X/L, Zerographe.


I've had one of their mints.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Was it 'just a leetle one' ?


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

A waffer thin one


----------



## break-3 (Oct 2, 2008)

How are we today?

Better.

Better?

Better get a bucket - I'm gonna throw up.

:lol:


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

thorpey69 said:


> As far as i know the Tudor brand is the only one which shares any heritage with Rolex at present,if you move back to vintage pieces then your options widen considerably,but as i said ,this is as far as i know,and im not known for my knowlege :blink:


Thanks


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

jasonm said:


> Unicorn was one...


Thanks for your reply.


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

Stan said:


> Archeo, Aqua, Brandcard, Brex, Cestello, Cellissima, Chronautic, Cybernaut, Danaos, Elvira, Egyptian, Genex, Imperial, Lilliputian, LON, Lonex, Marconi, Milgauss, Metropolitan, Moneda, Ondeo, Omigra, Oyster, Oysterdate, Pearlmaster, Plage, Prima, Prince Dauphin, Prince, Rolco, Rolexis, Roliseum, Rollesor, Rolwatco, Royal, Sousmarin, Space Dweller Stratosphere, Tru-beat, Tudor, Unicorn Lever, Unicorn, Viceroy, Waferthin, Wicket, W/D, X/L, Zerographe.


Thanks, that helps a lot. I am not sure but it seems some are missing. I'll try to look up the other names I understood were from Rolex & let you know.


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

break-3 said:


> How are we today?
> 
> Better.
> 
> ...


I hope you are okay now, I didn't want to make anyone ill.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Roddyjb said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > Archeo, Aqua, Brandcard, Brex, Cestello, Cellissima, Chronautic, Cybernaut, Danaos, Elvira, Egyptian, Genex, Imperial, Lilliputian, LON, Lonex, Marconi, Milgauss, Metropolitan, Moneda, Ondeo, Omigra, Oyster, Oysterdate, Pearlmaster, Plage, Prima, Prince Dauphin, Prince, Rolco, Rolexis, Roliseum, Rollesor, Rolwatco, Royal, Sousmarin, Space Dweller Stratosphere, Tru-beat, Tudor, Unicorn Lever, Unicorn, Viceroy, Waferthin, Wicket, W/D, X/L, Zerographe.
> ...


Yep, that's just a list I picked up over the years. There may well be more that I haven't yet come across.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Rolex produced watches for Eaton's of Canada in the 30's and 40's, under the name Solar (Eaton's house brand name).

Later,

William


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

William_Wilson said:


> Rolex produced watches for Eaton's of Canada in the 30's and 40's, under the name Solar (Eaton's house brand name).
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


Thanks, that was one of the ones I couldn't remember. I think there are still more. Regards, Rod


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

Stan said:


> Roddyjb said:
> 
> 
> > Stan said:
> ...


Hi Stan, Solar was one of the others, I'll let you know if I get any more. Rod


----------

